
The Dropbox Valuation Is Irrational - chishaku
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/dropbox-valuation-bubble/
======
cs702
According to the article, Dropbox raised capital at a valuation equal to 25x
sales, even though Box is trading for 7x sales.

Whether "irrational" or not, the private-market valuation multiples of
"unicorns" like Dropbox are much greater than those of similar public
companies like Box.

